# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  The Girl I Left Behind

## trailrider

Wanting a beginner notes  or two chords to play this song, thanks    Bev

----------


## Gerard Dick

Go to tablature on the home page top left corner.  Type in "girl" in the search box and it is the first result.  Have fun.

----------


## Chuck Naill

The tune is in the key of G. Beginner notes are G and F# played on E string. 
Chords in sequence are G, C, (D), G, D, G, C, (a), D, G  for A part. G, (D), G, C, (A), D, G. 

Here's my version, http://www.hangoutstorage.com/fiddle...4142332009.mp3

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Not helping ya out here but thought I'd post a link to a version of this I recorded with my pal Dan DeLancey 12 years ago.. One of my favorite old-time tunes.

http://www.mandolincafe.net/mp3/girl.mp3

----------


## mandozilla

Wow! That was nice Scott and Chuck!  :Grin: 

Hi Beverly, welcome to the Cafe!  :Smile: 

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Yes very nice picking and fiddlin.

"The girl" is one of the first songs many folks learn on the mandolin I think -- at least it was one of my first.

And it still is a great favorite of mine -- although I don't think I've played even one time for several years --strange.  

I will be playing it again now though!!!

Thanks for the query Bev.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

I learned the A part to "The Girl I Left Behind Me" by doing the Happy Birthday exercise (teaching yourself tunes you know by heart).  But the odd thing was I was going for "Girl" and taught myself the theme to Masterpiece Theater first by accident!  :Smile: 

"Girl" is a great fife and drum song.  Popular tune since the French and Indian War.  It was used fairly commonly in 2oth century representations of the Revolutionary War.  Remember three figures: fife player with head bandage, drummer, and tatterd fla bearer?  They're often depicted in Bugs Bunny cartoons as playing "Girl."

Daniel

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

There's an old Irish tune - An Spailpin Fanach - that is almost exactly like it.  Probably a connection there somewhere...

----------


## allenhopkins

Also _Brighton Camp,_ from the second verse:

_I'm lonesome since I crossed the hill, and o'er the moorland sedgy
Such heavy thoughts my heart do fill, since parting with my Betsy.
I seek for one as fair and gay, but find none to remind me
How sweet the hours I passed away, with the girl I left behind me.

O ne'er shall I forget the night, the stars were bright above me
And gently lent their silv'ry light when first she vowed to love me
But now I'm bound to Brighton camp, kind heaven then pray guide me
And send me safely back again to the girl I left behind me

Her golden hair in ringlets fair, her eyes like diamonds shining
Her slender waist, her heavenly face, that leaves my heart still pining
Ye gods above, oh hear my prayer to my beauteous fair to find me
And send me safely back again to the girl I left behind me

The bee shall honey taste no more, the dove become a ranger
The falling waters cease to roar, ere I shall seek to change her
The vows we made to heav'n above shall ever cheer and bind me
In constancy to her I love, the girl I left behind me._

Apparently written around 1790.

----------


## AlanN

Recorded on the Norman Blake and Red Rector County LP from the 70's. Red and his tasty triplets...ahhhhh.

----------


## Spruce

> Recorded on the Norman Blake and Red Rector County LP from the 70's. Red and his tasty triplets...ahhhhh.


+1...

What a lovely recording...

----------


## citeog

It's also the melody for the old Sweeney's Men song "The Waxie's Dargle". Played it last night at a session but, as I'm no boy soprano, we do it in D. A "waxie" is/was a candlemaker in Dublin slang and they held their annual "convention" in Wicklow near the Dargle River.........

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Ronnie Drew and the Dubliners used to do  a great version of The Waxie's Dargle...

I found this in the sleeve notes of an album by Connie Drover:

"An Spailpín Fánach" is an early Irish version of a song that became one of America's most widely known folk tunes. Known originally as "The Bard of Armagh," the melody migrated westward, evolving eventually into a popular song, "The Girl I Left Behind Me."

The "Bard of Armagh" that I have heard is more like "The Streets of Laredo", I think Connie has it wrong..

----------


## mandolirius

> Recorded on the Norman Blake and Red Rector County LP from the 70's. Red and his tasty triplets...ahhhhh.


Yep, gotta agree with Alan and Spruce. That was one of my foundation records when I was learning to play fiddle tunes. I also love Red's "Appaloosa" recording on Old Homestead. What a great sound he got from that A-4!

----------

